# Nissan b13 N14 Factory Service Manual



## NAstyed (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi, i found this and i think it will be useful to people like me that allways want to have the manual of everything.
The file is 70MB, and i'll leave it in this place for a couple of months.

Nissan B13 and N14 Official Factory Workshop Manual Vol 1 - Technical databook manuel for 100NX NX1600 NX2000 Sunny Sentra GA16DE SR20DE SR20DET.pdf 

I have a 90 B12, and the manual is for B13, but i think it gimes me a lot of info, btw, how different are the B12 from the B13, so i know which sections skip and which ones to read?

Thanks
-ed


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Damn!!!! You are the shiznit. I hope it has the EF&EC section in there. Spanktacular!!


----------



## NAstyed (Nov 22, 2004)

Galimba1, the actual Manul has 2 Parts, this is the first part and it covers the following sections

1 - Maintenance
2- Engine Mechanical
3- Engine Lubrication & Cooling Systems
4 - Accelerator Control, Fuel & Exhaust Systems

The Second part, which im about to finish to download has the following sections:

1- Propeler Shaft & Differential Carrier
2- Front Axle & front Suspension
3- Rear Axle & Rear Suspension
4- Brake System
5- Steering System
6- Body
7- Heater & Air Conditioner
8- Electrical System


----------



## NAstyed (Nov 22, 2004)

Here's the section 2 

Nissan B13 and N14 Official Factory Workshop Manual Vol 2 - Technical databook manuel for 100NX NX1600 NX2000 Sunny Sentra GA16DE SR20DE SR20DET.pdf  


its' 200Mb btw!


-ed


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks a ton, dude, the first part had the EF&EC section that I needed for my home project. A little grainy, but nothing a litle eye strain can't handle.

The B12 has either the GA16i or E16i/S. The differences come in which engine you have. Most all B13s are GA16DE (in the US anyways). Gauge cluster wiring is completely different, so is ECU. Front end suspension is fairly similar. Those are the similarities and differences that I'm familiar with.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

breaking system is about the same too, suspension front...thats about it.

I moved this post to the b13 section as plenty of people will enjoy this !


----------



## dr._clarke (Nov 29, 2005)

i would like a copy of the b13 manual






NAstyed said:


> Galimba1, the actual Manul has 2 Parts, this is the first part and it covers the following sections
> 
> 1 - Maintenance
> 2- Engine Mechanical
> ...


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

dr._clarke said:


> i would like a copy of the b13 manual



Download it from the links given in prior posts.....


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

are these manuals the same as the other ones posted here in the forum? If they are not.... Anyone know when the links for these will be back up??


----------



## eulo (Sep 26, 2006)

NAstyed said:


> Here's the section 2
> 
> Nissan B13 and N14 Official Factory Workshop Manual Vol 2 - Technical databook manuel for 100NX NX1600 NX2000 Sunny Sentra GA16DE SR20DE SR20DET.pdf
> 
> ...


am so interested in downloading the service manual. however, i cant get connected to the site. is it downloadable?


----------



## mark545 (Oct 19, 2006)

eulo said:


> am so interested in downloading the service manual. however, i cant get connected to the site. is it downloadable?


Me too! I am really desperate for the engine manual. Have to get the valve timing right after a head change. Please!


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

dude it is in a sticky at the top of this sub-forum.


----------



## mark545 (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks Man! Found that the ftp link did not work and with scratching found the http link!


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

also I saw the manual being traded on bittorrent or other filesharing stuff. I will check again if I find it I'll post a link to the torrent.
D


----------



## mopmeester (Jan 11, 2007)

hey, thx for the link but it seems that the link is not working that good, when i open it in new browser, it shows no progress, but it does not time out, i would really REALLY like to get this manual.

any "updates" on this like would be nice...


thx


----------



## powergen (Apr 3, 2007)

thanks for the info. the b12 and b13 is very different, and some people are correct they came with E15 engines and CA16, we retrofit this with the SR20 Engine, hopefully we will go turbo in the near future


----------



## usmonster (Jan 12, 2010)

NAstyed said:


> Hi, i found this and i think it will be useful to people like me that allways want to have the manual of everything.
> The file is 70MB, and i'll leave it in this place for a couple of months.
> 
> Nissan B13 and N14 Official Factory Workshop Manual Vol 1 - Technical databook manuel for 100NX NX1600 NX2000 Sunny Sentra GA16DE SR20DE SR20DET.pdf
> ...


hi, i have pulsar fn 14 92december model. really badly need user manual real bad!. link doesnt seem to be working. please help

nissan lover


----------



## turbohead (Jan 24, 2010)

it not openin it reporting as a dead link


----------

